

Store my Password in Plain Text,you're out - redslazer
http://nico.kunz.fm/blog/2011/05/24/i-dont-care-who-you-are-if-you-store-my-password-in-plain-text-your-out/

======
Raphael
you're

~~~
redslazer
fixed - i started blogging to fix my absolutely atrocious English spelling and
grammar by practicing my writing outside of exam conditions.

